#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Hoogspanning niet nodig, wel 2 haken en 1 dag.

## sussudio

Bij een rondje langs de websites van onze conculega's. Onderstaande "promotie" wilde ik toch even met jullie delen. Ik ben bang dat wij wel kunnen opdoeken met zulke concurrentie in de omgeving  :Big Grin: 





> citaat:
> Hier volgt wat informatie over de drive-in show. Het geluid van de drive-in show is sinds de bijkomst van de nieuwe versterker helemaal goed, en het licht is ook redelijk in orde, hoewel ik zal blijven uitbreiden wat het licht betreft, zo is er laatst een laser bij gekomen. Ook zijn de effecten van het licht iets verbeterd door bijkomst van de rookmachine. 
> 
> Deze drive-in show wordt met 2 jockey's bediend, de discjockey en de lightjockey. De discjockey verzorgt het geluid en de lightjockey (hoe kan het ook anders) verzorgt het licht. 
> 
> Bij optredens heeft de drive-in show altijd een paar dingen nodig, zoals een grote en stevige tafel, en 2 stevige haken in het plafond, waar de lichtshow aan kan hangen. Verder heeft de drive-in show genoeg aan 2 stopcontacten van 230 volt. Hoogspanning is niet nodig.
> 
> Er valt natuurlijk altijd te overleggen hoe iets aangepakt wordt. Ook moet er rekening mee worden gehouden, dat vanwege het opbouwen en eventueel repareren van apparatuur, wij toch minimaal 1 dag van tevoren alles willen opbouwen. Dit om tijdnood en defecten te voorkomen.

----------


## dj_lucv

Site is onvindbaar met Google [ :Embarrassment: )]

Hoe zouden ze dat doen, hoogspanning in de huiskamer. Dat wordt wel een booming feestje dan denk ik zo...

Die laatste alinea is trouwens nog erger dan het eerste gedeelte aangezien hoogspanning met krachtstroom vergelijken gewoon een beetje onbegrip is. Dat je de drive in een dag vantevoren moet opbouwen vanwege defecten is toch wel erg tragisch. [8)]

----------


## som

_Er valt natuurlijk altijd te overleggen hoe iets aangepakt wordt. Ook moet er rekening mee worden gehouden, dat vanwege het opbouwen en eventueel repareren van apparatuur, wij toch minimaal 1 dag van tevoren alles willen opbouwen. Dit om tijdnood en defecten te voorkomen._

ik moet zeggen dat ze blaken van zelfvertrouwen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Controller

[ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Maar een dag om op te bouwen wat vraagt die drive-in eigenlijk ?

----------


## quincman

LOL zo'n 1 euro per uur zeker? Dan kan ik ook wel aan mn geld komen als ik 1 dag van te voren opbouw..

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> [)][)][)][][]
> 
> Maar een dag om op te bouwen wat vraagt die drive-in eigenlijk ?



een grote stevige tafel, 2 stevige haken in het plafond en 2 stopcontacten van 230 volt.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ze zullen er toch geen euri voor vragen zeker?

Als je een locatie hebt waar alle wandcontacdozen dubbel zijn uitgevoerd zit je goed, ben je namelijk in 1x klaar.
Of zullen ze 2 aparte groepen bedoelen?

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:Als je een locatie hebt waar alle wandcontacdozen dubbel zijn uitgevoerd zit je goed, ben je namelijk in 1x klaar.
> Of zullen ze 2 aparte groepen bedoelen?



Het is dan toch een groepje stopcontacten [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## MatthiasB

ik zou niet graag even naar zo een fuifje gaan en me onder hun lichtshow wagen :s

of staan ze er zelf onder ?

----------


## Freddie

Wat doe ik dan altijd verkeerd. Opbouwen disco setje?

Ik werk ook te snel voor deze wereld :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Misschien kunnen ze voortaan mijn twee oude haken van de schommel uit de tuin meenemen. Die zijn nog best wel stevig en dat is pas wat je noemt service naar de klant. 
Enne 
die hoogspanning hebben ze ook niet nodig, want daar staan ze natuurlijk zelf onder als ze alles van tevoren in maar 1 dag moeten opbouwen, met toch zo'n hele berg aan tech specs.

----------


## dj_lucv

Ik zou het wel erg leuk vinden om eens een linkje naar die site te zien. HEt lijkt me toch wel een indrukwekkend geheel  :Smile:  staan er ook foto's bij?

----------


## rene.derksen

Weet iemand het telefoonnummer van deze show, ik moet nog een feestje regelen voor een kind dat laats 1 is geworden, z.s.m. a.u.b.!!![ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## BAJ productions

weet niet hoe die website der uit ziet maar als die der net zo uit ziet als de tekst zal ik der nooit wat gaan huren. laat staan een lampje op hangen. 

hoogspanning hebben ze wel nodig hoor anders hebbben ze ook geen gewone spanning als er geen hoogspanning was.

----------


## Freddie

doen ze het gewoon op batterijen? alleen dan heb je voor niets dat stopkontakt speciaal laten maken.

-Mogen het ook S-haken zijn, of willen jullie de echte G-haken, of karwei haken, ohw wacht, ik heb nog wel een haak aan me sleutelbos hangen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

-ohwja, ik heb die zaal 4 dagen van te voren afgehuurd (kost tegenwoordig toch niets), is dat ook goed, kan je misschien nog langs de importeur fietsen als iets het niet doet[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:eventueel repareren van apparatuur, wij toch minimaal 1 dag van tevoren alles willen opbouwen.



Als je met apparatuur werkt dat na elke show kapot is, repareer je alles toch thuis of ligt dat aan mij [ :Embarrassment: )]

Als ze al om haken vragen... ik heb zo'n idee dat ze dan ook niet aan safety's hebben gedacht. O ja, de elastiekjes die om hun cd's heen zaten  :Big Grin:

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> 
> Site is onvindbaar met Google [)]



Gelukkig maar, dat betekent dat potentiele klanten ze niet kunnen vinden. Anders konden wij inderdaad maar beter stoppen.

Er staat ook foto's van hun Spytec-versterker op de website. Hier in Enschede gebruikt men DAP voor de versterking van het hoofdpodium op Koninginnedag, dus Skytec voor een disco kan ook best.

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:Gelukkig maar, dat betekent dat potentiele klanten ze niet kunnen vinden. Anders konden wij inderdaad maar beter stoppen.



Ik heb gewoon gezocht op hoogspanning en wat andere woorden uit je starpost  :Wink: 



> citaat:Hier in Enschede gebruikt men DAP voor de versterking van het hoofdpodium op Koninginnedag, dus Skytec voor een disco kan ook best.



humor  :Frown:

----------


## pieterjan

Nou ik kan hem niet vinden met google. Vraag me af welke woorden jij hebt gebruikt lucv ik wil die site ook wel eens zien.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> 
> quote]Hier in Enschede gebruikt men DAP voor de versterking van het hoofdpodium op Koninginnedag, dus Skytec voor een disco kan ook best.



humor  :Frown: 
[/quote]


ho ff, op het "kleine podium" stond ander materiaal, qua versterkers

( idd lab, crown, crest en eigenbouw van ome Johnnie Meyer)

Scheen dat het ook iets anders klonk, maar dat weet ik niet zeker. Was koffie drinken tijdens de hoofd-act's

----------


## sussudio

Dat de poffertjestent al beter klonk dan het hoofdpodium op Koninginnenacht had ik al in een andere thread gemeld Gerard. Op Koninginnedag klonk het hoofdpodium wel iets beter (andere technieker ?), maar kon het niet tippen aan het muziekkoepeltje vol Meyer  :Smile:

----------


## sussudio

Maar eh, we dwalen af. We hadden het hier over de geinige "algemene voorwaarden" van Drive-in *OEPS* [} :Smile: ].

----------


## tomv

en met een beetje google'n ist heel makkelijk om site te vinden  :Wink:

----------


## pieterjan

ja nadat sussudio de naam van de drive-in heeft genoemt wel ja !

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik heb me toch maar eens aangemeld onder het mom van interesse, misschien kom ik wel achter een prijsje...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sussudio_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> Site is onvindbaar met Google [)]
> ...



Ik heb ze wel kunnen vinden, maar niet getreurd....

Ze hebben een apparte pagina op de site met "aanstaande evenementen" en "oude evenementen", beide sites zijn leeg [8D]

----------


## rene.derksen

René:
Wat zijn jullie voorwaarden, en apparatuur voor de show, misschien heb ik intresse.

DJ Mark:
Hoe bedoel je Rene?

Voorwaarden hebben we eigenlijk niet, niet qua krachtstroom ofzo. (er moet wel een pilsje koud staan [:P])
Wat wel vereist is op dit moment (sinds we nog geen truss-constructie hebben) zijn 2 stevige haken in het plafond, om ons licht aan op te hangen. Een houten plafond voldoet, maar beton met een systeemplafond is uiteraard beter, omdat daar de haken al in zitten.

René:
Is dat niet erg gevaarlijk om alles aan 2 haken te hangen? En heb je dan zo weinig apparatuur dat je geen krachtstroom nodig hebt of gaan jullie gewoon gevaarlijk doen? En wat voor haken moeten jullie hebben?

DJ Mark:
Als die haken maar diep genoeg in het plafond zitten is er geen probleem[:P] 

Nee ff serieus, het licht is niet zo zwaar, ik heb het zelf aan 2 haken hangen in een houten plaat van 1cm. Maar het zijn gewoon normale haken wat wij nodig hebben. Ik heb verder nog nooit problemen gehad met die bevestiging. En gevaar voor het publiek zal het niet worden, aangezien het licht nooit boven het publiek hangt, maar altijd tussen de dj en het publiek in. Dus gevaar zal het niet opleveren.

Over de apparatuur: vooropgesteld zijn wij GEEN grote drive-in show. Verwacht dus niet dat wij aan komen met professioneel spul als scanners, moving heads en dat soort professioneel spul. (We komen ook niet aan met 2 stroboscoopjes en een gloeilampje en dat was het, we hebben wel iets meer, maar wat er op de site staat aan apparatuur hebben we ook, en nog apparatuur die niet vermeld staat).

Laten we zeggen dat we een drive-in show zijn met een goede basis, maar nog niet groot genoeg voor feesten van 100 man. 50 man kunnen we aan. Opbouwen 1 dag van tevoren, om eventuele defecten te verhelpen en afbreken gebeurt dezelfde avond/nacht nog. (Tenzij anders overlegd) Tijdstip tot draaien niet belangrijk, wij worden niet moe[:P]

Hoop dat je hier iets verder mee komt
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________________
Uitleg "haken": Dit plaatje lieten ze zien:
http://www.pgb-fasteners.com/images/...ics/I000SH.jpg

Ik zal nog wel eens een lijstje app. plaatsen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## dokter dB

hahaha ernstig grappig!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


laat die rigging-rinus het maar niet horen over die haken,
die gaat helemaal los dan! :Smile:

----------


## BAJ productions

nou in een slaapkamer mogen dingen aan dat soort haken hangen puur omdat er daar niemand komt en dan als op slag bied, maar nooit nooit op een feest. 

als ik dit ooit zie ga ik der weg levens gevaarlijk

of ze moeten allen zoon flits lampje  hebben die zijn naam niet waard is . van 0.12 KG

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> laat die rigging-rinus het maar niet horen over die haken



Precies, sommige mensen maken er hun levenswerk van om een goeie stabiele cunstructie neer te zetten en deze clowns doen hetzelfde met 2 haakjes van nog geen halve euro per stuk van de plaatselijke ijzerboer.

Hoe lang moeten we nog wachten voordat er ongelukken mee gebeuren[?] [V]

----------


## pro`d`user

Maar ik heb geen haken in het plafond thuis, misschien hebben zij ze wel.
Dan hoop ik wel dat ze alles netjes achterlaten zodat er geen gaten
in plafond achterblijven anders kunnen we daar nog wel is een rechtzaak over krijgen.

Zonder gekkigheid:
Ze zijn het er zelf al wel over eens dat ze geen grote drive-in-show zijn.
Wat zullen ze vragen? ik hou wel van goedkope arbeidskrachten, aangezien
ze nooit moe worden... ik heb nog wel iemand nodig voor in de tuin.

----------


## dokter dB

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ik zou de tuindeur dichthouden, straks haken ze zich vast ergens
hehe

----------


## rene.derksen

Ze kosten ongeveer 50 ongeacht de draai-tijd, plus benzine kosten, zal ik ze dan maar 5 weken hier laten slapen en elke dag een feestje geven?[} :Smile: ]

Apparatuur:
SkyTec 250 pro mixer, ons mengpaneel.


SkyTec 6200, onze versterker, 200 watt maximaal.


Sony CDP-M27, 1 van onze cd-spelers.


Technics SL-P202A, ook een cd-speler van ons


Een 4 kanaals lichtorgel.


Mini Moon Flower.


Onze LAS 4 Laser


Onze stroboscopen.


Onze parretjes.


Onze zwaailampen


Onze blacklights.


Onze rookmachine


Dit is niet al onze apparatuur, van veel onderdelen hebben wij (nog) geen foto, dit zal zo spoedig mogelijk komen.

Dat had ik eerst voor de lol op de slaapkamer staan[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## sidhe

> citaater moet wel een pilsje koud staan )



Mogen ze dat wel?  :Wink: 

drive in lijkt er op eentje van twee 14 jarigen.
Al het gezonde verstand ontbreekt i.i.g.[V]

----------


## rene.derksen

Volgens hun forum zijn ze beide 16 jaar, eigenlijk wel zielig om dan zo'n groote site te hebben en dan nog van niets weten, ik bedoel van wapperkoppen e.d. weet ik ook geen hol van, maar ik heb tenminste wel een basis. Daar moeten hun nog an beginnen blijkbaar...

----------


## Controller

een ding weten ze wel, dat skytec hun merk is


en dat 4 balk je spotjes nou als je daar een zaal mee moet uitlichten pfff

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> Dat had ik eerst voor de lol op de slaapkamer staan[)]



Zelfs dat wil ik niet op mijn slaapkamer zetten. [ :Embarrassment: )]
Ik heb ook 2 karlsons op me kamer (van ongeveer 35m2 met schuin dak) staan, met een hifi-versterkertje uit het jaar 0 en dat vind ik al weinig :Wink:  (andere mensen die hier komen worden op de een of andere manier wel jaloers [8D])

----------


## rene.derksen

mja. ik bedoelde eigenlijk ook het licht  :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

Jongens, ik mis het hout.
Ondanks dat ik lichtnicht ben wil ik wel eens weten met wat voor gigantisch speakersysteem deze drive in aan komt zetten(de versterkers beloven heel wat).

Ik gok zelfbouw met autoluidsprekers!

----------


## erik_gj

uhm ik wil de pret niet drukken, maar we zijn toch allemaal zo begonnen..... vind het een beetje sneu dat we als "professioneel forum" zo de boel afkraken (en een lol dat we hebben[V]). maargoed laat je doormij vooral niet tegen houden en ik ben benieuwd wie de volgende is. wel ik stel voor om dit topic om te draaien. stel een top 3 samen van de [u]BESTE</u> drive-in shows waarbij je let op de prijs kwaliteit verhoudig.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Jongens, ik mis het hout.
> Ondanks dat ik lichtnicht ben wil ik wel eens weten met wat voor gigantisch speakersysteem deze drive in aan komt zetten(de versterkers beloven heel wat).
> 
> Ik gok zelfbouw met autoluidsprekers!



Ja of Skypech of DrAP speakers[ :Embarrassment: )][} :Smile: ]

----------


## dokter dB

heb de link gemist! nergens kunnen vinden, 
wil graag de bijbehorende professionele site bezoeken!!
iemand?

en het is toch niet zielig? eerder zielig van ons dat we ze een beetje uitlachen, maarja tis goed bedoeld en het is wel errug grappig, vooral die hoogspanning en die haken :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> Ik gok zelfbouw met autoluidsprekers!



Het lijken mij nou niet echt mensen die iets van speakersbouwen afweten [ :Embarrassment: )]

Ik heb gevraagd of hij zijn speakers wilde omschrijven, dus morgen weten we waarwchijnlijk meer  :Wink: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Erik_GJ_
> uhm ik wil de pret niet drukken, maar we zijn toch allemaal zo begonnen.....



Ik hoop het niet, als je als scholier een beetje oplet bij schoolfeesten zul je al gauw doorhebben dat geen enkele grote drive-in show SkyTec (meer) heeft... Ga je je vervolgens verdiepen in deze wereld, dan kom je tot de conclusie dat SkyTronic een merk is dat je zoveel mogelijk moet ontwijken. (Al moet ik zeggen dat ze steeds beter gaan ogen, nu moet ik alleen nog overtuigd worden van de kwaliteit)  :Wink:

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> heb de link gemist! nergens kunnen vinden, 
> wil graag de bijbehorende professionele site bezoeken!!
> iemand?



Waar komen die plaatjes vandaan?  :Smile:  juist...

Van hun forum:



> citaat:Hey Mark,
> 
> k heb een beetje zitten kijken naar wat je hebt, maar mis zo'n beetje het belangrijkste deel: JE SPEAKERS!!!
> 
> Dat je er geen foto van hebt... Oké! Maar zou je ze misschien kunnen omschrijven, ben benieuwd.







> citaat:Klopt, de informatie over de drive-in is incompleet. Het zijn iig Life speakers, met 120w rms & 200w max. Gewone hifi boxen dus nog. Maar zoals eerder vermeld we zijn nog een beginnende, maar met 200w kan je een man of 50 met gemak aan lijkt me

----------


## Ibvee

Jah, zoals ook al uit meerdere pijlingen is gebleken, berekent het overgrote deel van alle mensen in onze maatschappij nog steeds het aantal mensen wat ze willen dekken uit met het vermogen van hun speakers [V] Ik vraag me nog steeds af hoe ze dat doen... misschien zoiets??:

200W / 50 = 4W per persoon. 
En dan hanteren we uiteraard de vuistregel dat de mensen die komen elk een vermogen tussen de 1 en de 10W moeten krijgen, en tjah, dan is 4W p.p. nog niet zo gek voor een beginnende drive-in show...[8D]

----------


## MatthiasB

> citaat:Klopt, de informatie over de drive-in is incompleet. Het zijn iig Life speakers, met 120w rms & 200w max. Gewone hifi boxen dus nog. Maar zoals eerder vermeld we zijn nog een beginnende, maar met 200w kan je een man of 50 met gemak aan lijkt me




maw aldi speakers als je goed keek op hun website zie je op een bep. foto de speakers staan. heb ooit van iemand zo een setje opgeblazen door met een 25 jaar oude pioneer amp die 2 X 45 watt speelde

dat wordt dus een knal feest

----------


## moderator

Indien iemand mij kan melden waarom dit onderwerp...dan mag dat, maar ik reken dan wel op een hele sterke onderbouwing waarmee er serieus rekeing dient te houden dat ook in het verleden van de verzoekende partij wordt gezocht!

----------

